# The basics of canine nutrition ...



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There's a lot of information out there on how to feed our dogs, what foods are best, etc. but this paper (written by Orijen) really spells out the basics of canine nutrition in a simple, easy to read and understand way. It's a very good source with lots of questions and answers all in one place and a great overview of the dog food industry and it's history. I found it great reading so thought I'd pass it on.

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_paper.pdf


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting will have a look


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tracy, That looks like a Great article. I will have to read it when I get the time. Thank you for posting.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent link!! The first 3 sections I found most important to read but I skimmed the rest & all look great & very interesting. I'm definitely going to share this link with others. Thanks Tracy!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Incredible! Lots of good info there too! Tracy, will be p.m.'ing you with some questions! ;-)


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Great article. Thanks again for all the information you share! You are such an amazing part of this community.


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Great article - Thank Tracy!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi enjoyed reading the food article thanks


----------

